# Lets hope it comes soon.



## cutie123600 (Aug 23, 2011)

Okay, so I bought her about a month ago, found out she was prego, and farther along then i had expected.

Someone told me to expect close to the beginnig of September.

But now, her woohoo, is a heck of a lot more swollen, she doesn't act herself, and she lays down alot..

Anyone know whats going on????


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 23, 2011)

Unless you have an actual breeding date, she could certainly be in labor. I guess be ready for anything. Good luck.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

If she were a sheep, I'd say she will have babies on the ground in 1-3 days.


----------



## cutie123600 (Aug 23, 2011)

I just checked her ligaments and they're defiantly gone..


----------



## elevan (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds like you're in for kids soon...how soon is up to your doe


----------



## doxiemoxie (Aug 23, 2011)

We need pictures!  I hear vanilla wafers are a good bribe for getting the "girl parts" shot.

In all seriousness i hope the birthing goes well- please keep us up to date, and yes, pictures are required.


----------



## cutie123600 (Aug 23, 2011)

Okay here's some pics. 

















I couldn't get a lot, she's a bit stubborn.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 24, 2011)

z


----------



## cutie123600 (Aug 24, 2011)

It will probably be this evening. don't you think?


----------



## elevan (Aug 24, 2011)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> It will probably be this evening. don't you think?


Maybe...if she's made you crazy enough


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 24, 2011)

If her ligs are COMPLETELY gone it should be within 24 hours.  But the ligs can be soft for a week or two prior to kidding.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 24, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> um,I got pretty stubborn when I had a baby dancing on my cervix.  Poor ole girl. lol
> 
> Good luck with the birthing!
> 
> ...


RTG: we are all going to be very excited when yours are pregnant- considering all of yours are BOYS!  


Back on topic.  I had one whose ligs disapeared, then reapeared several times.  I think it will be soon but those does just love to trick us!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Aug 24, 2011)

Doe code, doe code... where is that post about ol'Thelma anyway, in sheep birthing, weaning, etc???  Cutie, if she's a typical doe she's not going to give you a baby until you're a sleep deprived babbling idiot.  No insult meant.  I'll update when I can find some of the other posts about the LLLLLooonnnngggg wait.

Ignore the title; its been modified several times.  Basically this post is about waiting for an ewe, Ol'Thelma, to lamb.  We had fun, Damummis probably lost most of her hair.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=10055


----------



## cutie123600 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well i know for sure it will be soon, my ol' gal usually jumps the fence everyday to greet the neighbors, but she hasn't jumped for two days now. 

So, I'm freaking out.. 

Could be anytime now...

And I'm the first timer..


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 24, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> um,I got pretty stubborn when I had a baby dancing on my cervix.  Poor ole girl. lol


----------



## cutie123600 (Aug 24, 2011)

Still nothing.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 24, 2011)

a


----------



## cutie123600 (Aug 24, 2011)

Talk about being stressed, first yesterday Patches shows signs of being in labor, I got my kidding kit on hand, caught her and put her in the pen, then as i was out there watching her, I found my egg snatcher. It was a HUGE black snake, I called my uncle and he came aand killed it for me. 

So after all that yesterday, I couldn't wake up for school so I stayed home today. I have been going in and out checking on her making sure she's all comfy. 

Then I go out to get the mail, and it's lightning...great it's going to rain.. I had to capture each chicken one by one just to put them in the pen because my goat pen is connected to my chicken house. 

Got them all penned up, and I am exhausted, can't wait for that kid to get here!!


----------



## cutie123600 (Aug 25, 2011)

Still nothiiiinnnnggggg..


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 25, 2011)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> Still nothiiiinnnnggggg..


What's that song?  Anticipation....she's making me wait.   They always do.  Sending some stress free good karma to you and your doe.


----------



## cutie123600 (Aug 26, 2011)

What color is the mucus stuff supposed to be? I'm unsure she has something coming out of her hoohoo, but I don't know if she tinkled on herself or if shes about to kid.


----------



## elevan (Aug 26, 2011)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> What color is the mucus stuff supposed to be? I'm unsure she has something coming out of her hoohoo, but I don't know if she tinkled on herself or if shes about to kid.


Generally clear.


----------



## cutie123600 (Aug 26, 2011)

she has a tad bit of clear mucus, how long is labor??


This makes me so nervous..


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 26, 2011)

A tad bit of clear mucous means she's passing her plug and that can happen anywhere from 1-30 days pre-kidding...average is about 2 wks.

However, a long, thick rope of amber goo means imminent labor.  I have a lot better luck determining labor by checking udders.  Loose and floppy = no babies today.  
Firm, with full teats = baby soon.  The udder will 'bloom' w/ in 12 hrs of giving birth.  In dairy does it's easier to tell, but all of my does have a significant udder change just before kidding.  You just have to know what it 'normally' looks and feels like.

I have some total lardo goats that have no ligs even when they are open, I had to figure out another way to check them....

I've had a guy calling me 2-3 times a week, horribly excited, asking me if his goat is in labor because it's doing this or that.... for about a month now.  
Poor man is going crazy.  I'm pretty sure his doe has honored the code and can go any time now.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 26, 2011)

I too find it easier to determine imminent labor by a combination of factors: ligs, strutted udder, behavior... never had any luck at all with discharge as an indication because many of my does have kidded without "amber goo" until there's a kid immediately behind it in the birth canal.  Still, there are going to be many, many signs that keep you on your toes the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you have a baby monitor you could use?  Worked well for me.  With my one doe, I woke up to the sounds of new twins, with the other doe, to the sounds of her in labor.
It really does help to slightly relieve the stress and worry.  Good luck and get ready for pure enjoyment!


----------



## Chicks&Feathers (Aug 26, 2011)

I am SO glad a baby monitor has been brought up! I just bought one because i have a nanny that i bought this past week that's pregnant-but we have no idea how far along she is. I am fairly new to goats so i thought yesterday about a monitor. I ended up buying one last night and i'm gonna be using it for sure!!


----------



## cutie123600 (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!! SHE HAD HER BABY!!!! <3<3<3<3<3<3

It's a little baby girl!! 

Suuuuppppperrrrr ccuuuutttteee!!, I'll post pics in a min.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## cutie123600 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Goatherd (Aug 26, 2011)

She was worth the wait!  Congratulations!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## cutie123600 (Aug 26, 2011)

Is there a way to tell if she's only going to have one or not?


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 26, 2011)

Is she up and about and acting normal?  Or is she struggling or seems weak or in pain?   After an hour if she was going to have two the second would be there by now- unless she is in trouble.  If she seems normal than there is probably just one.  If she seems in trouble then there is another and she can't deliver it.


----------



## elevan (Aug 26, 2011)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*



_Multiples usually following closely during birth...so if she was gonna have another one she would most likely have had it by now._


----------



## terrilhb (Aug 26, 2011)

YAHOO. CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 26, 2011)

z


----------



## cutie123600 (Aug 26, 2011)

It's really hot, so I'm like sweating from going in and out of the house just to check on her, I was at school when she had it, I don't think there will be another, but I'm glad anyways.

I decided to name her Kaede, (pronounced Katie.)

 It means maple leaf, which is what I think her head looks like.  Lol.


----------



## Missy (Aug 26, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Aug 26, 2011)

more pics please!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Aug 27, 2011)

Adorable, congratulations...guess that bit of mucous meant something!


----------



## cutie123600 (Aug 30, 2011)

Okay approx. how big compared to the momma is the baby supposed to be, cause I'm getting this feeling that she's kinda big for her breed, although I don't know what the father is.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks like baby is gonna be bigger than mom.   Dad was probably boer or boer cross judging by the pictures.  More photos will make it easier to tell though


----------



## cutie123600 (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay this is her between her momma (the black and white)
And my almost 6 month old male (the brown.)







I'm thinking she's a little big.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 31, 2011)

yes, she definately has some boer in her, the coloring gives it away! She's pretty though!


----------



## cutie123600 (Sep 1, 2011)

This little sucker is grown a lot! She's definitely going to be big.


----------



## cutie123600 (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay she's going to be huge!! We measured her today, she's a little over a month old now, and she's 1 inch shorter then my 8 month old pygmy who is 17 inches at the shoulder and she's 4 inches shorter them her momma.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 5, 2011)

That's a BIG baby! 

Thank goodness she was delivered safely, sure sounds like she'll be towering over momma soon.


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 13, 2011)

She is beautiful. She looks like my Patches. Congratulations.


----------

